# chain link fence post removal



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How many posts do you need to cut?
A sawzall will work. 
You may need a few blades depending on how many posts that you have to cut.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I think a sawzall would be easier than a grinder for that job. You'll need long metal-cutting blades. Get a handful of blades to keep the job moving along.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Don't forget, the new fence will have to be moved a little to allow for the old concrete footings. Dont plan on any grass growing where the old footings are.


----------

